# pregnancy after giving birth with pcos



## ababyforme (Apr 21, 2010)

hello,

7 weeks ago i gave birth to my gorgeous baby boy... i have pcos and it took us 3 ivf attemps to get him, im just hoping you could help me with a question about fertility, we have been told its alot easier to get pregnant straight after giving birth, as it took us so long last time around we are not using any contraception because a natural pregnancy would be a mega bonus for us, im just hoping for some information about getting a natural pregnancy straight after labour with pcos..

do you think its possible for me to get pregnant naturally with having pcos and just giving birth 7 weeks ago?  as i really do not want to go through ivf again..also how long would a woman be more fertile for after giving birth? is it longer than 6 weeks?

before my midwife discharged me she told me that because i have pcos, i am more vunrable to a natural pregnancy soon after giving birth than a female without pcos.. is this true??


thankyou 

louise


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

some women do get pregnant very quickly following
giving birth, but in the first six weeks at least your body isn't recovered
enough to deal with another pregnancy.  Increased
fertility has been said to last up to a year after giving birth, so try to relax
a bit, make the most of having a bit of time with this baby, and recover
a bit from birth

emilycaitlin xx


----------

